# A few spring pictures...



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

mom24doggies said:


> He thinks he's big and tough. )


LOL

Big & tough boys sniff pink flowers too-oooooo (#2)

Very sweet, errrr tough, photos of your boy, I mean beast.


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

Great pics! SO glad to see him home and happy!!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I am so glad Trev is home safe and sound, too. Close call!!! Nice pictures.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Great photos! He looks so fluffy already! His hair grows fast - didn't you shave him down before? Was it really that long ago??


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Kloliver said:


> LOL
> 
> Big & tough boys sniff pink flowers too-oooooo (#2)
> 
> Very sweet, errrr tough, photos of your boy, I mean beast.


. Lol, of course they do! They also have lots of massively fluffy hair and wear booties for their sore feet. *rolls eyes* 

I did shave him down in the beginning of February Tokipoke. He does grow pretty fast I guess, although it feels like ages to me! I can't wait to get my scissors on him again.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

mom24doggies said:


> .
> 
> I did shave him down in the beginning of February Tokipoke. He does grow pretty fast I guess, although it feels like ages to me! I can't wait to get my scissors on him again.


Wow I'm impressed! He grows hair nicely. Leroy is looking so ratty right now (_trying_ to grow out FFT again)... I'm embarrassed to take him anywhere.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

What a cutie! It is especially nice to see him on the other side of YOUR camera, right where her belongs!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Kloliver said:


> Big & tough boys sniff pink flowers too-oooooo (#2)


Pink flowers??? Naw...  

Nuthin' but Bluebonnets for Trev. Beautiful flowers!! . . and a masculine colour, eh?  lol


----------



## Tonjad (Mar 12, 2012)

Handsome boy! pretty pictures !


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

He is a beautiful boy! Where are you in Texas? Aren't we happy some beautiful Blue Bonnets after all the rain........and how about the bugs?!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Aren't we HAVING some beautiful blue bonnets and HAPPY about them!


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Dallasminis said:


> He is a beautiful boy! Where are you in Texas? Aren't we happy some beautiful Blue Bonnets after all the rain........and how about the bugs?!


 Thank you, and yes, happy about all the bluebonnets! I didn't think we were going to get many, but then we got all that rain.  The bugs don't seem to be too bad yet, at least not here! I got my first mosquito bite yesterday, but I'm certainly not complaining yet! 

Lol, yes Arreau, very happy that he's on MY side of the camera! Lil' stinker. I must say, he's staying away from the door at work now.  Plus I'm keeping him tied to a ring in the wall by my table about 95% of the time. I have noticed some signs of mild large dog aggression; I suppose that he could have gotten frightened by one as he ran through a yard or something on his little adventure. It's mainly when he's leashed though, so perhaps he just feels insecure. Who knows...well be working on it!


----------

